# Keep Savings Safe



## Bangforbuck (24 Mar 2020)

Hi all. 

I'm wondering what is the safest thing to do with savings in these uncertain times that will ensure I don't lose the value of my money. 

I have 25k that I will not be needing to do anything with until all of this situation has blown over. I'd like to figure out how I can keep the value of this money best between now and then. I'm not interested in looking to take any great risks with it. Just want to do something safe with it so I don't lose out. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## DeeKie (24 Mar 2020)

Pay off any debts with it is the safest approach imho.


----------



## paulgreen (24 Mar 2020)

banking protection offers 100k per account holder double for couples that's not changed


----------



## anntionette (24 Mar 2020)

Unless they do what they did in ... i think greece ? where they reached into all acounts with over a certain amount -20K? and took 20% across the board. spread your money into several accounts credit union if possible.


----------



## Bangforbuck (24 Mar 2020)

Thanks all. I think I might spread them into other accounts then. 

I was wondering. I remember seeing in the past that in these uncertain times it's often a good idea to put the money into buying something like gold and convert back again after when the rates suit.
Forgive me if this is a ridiculous suggestion. I haven't a clue about any of this and just trying to figure out the most sensible option. I'm sure others must be thinking the same. 

Thank you.


----------

